# Mumbai to have a floating “Planet Hollywood” restaurant



## iMav (Aug 2, 2007)

*Mumbai to have a floating “Planet Hollywood” restaurant*

                   		 		   			*www.labnol.org/wp/images/2007/07/planet-hollywood.jpgThis is purely for the rich and elite, and Mumbai fits the bill perfectly as it hosts all the rich and famous of India whether its Bollywood stars, corporate tycoons, cricketers and politicians.
 Planet Hollywood, the world famous theme restaurant chain having over 30 restaurants in prime cities of the world is planning its debut in India by setting up a floating restaurant around the Mumbai harbour and off the Gateway of India. 

The floating restaurant would actually be a 400 person capacity 5-deck ship to be imported from USA having a restobar, a coffee shop, even a spa and lounge facilities. The restaurant will function around the year except the four month monsoon season, when it would be anchored at Mumbai Port.


----------



## Aberforth (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, why not 'Planet Bollywood' for Mumbai? It would have suited it better.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Mumbai to have a floating "Planet Hollywood" restaurant*

hmm nice. but expensive


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

well,in Kochin- Chicago revolving restaurent is here.is that the concept?


----------



## iMav (Aug 2, 2007)

mmbai had a revolving restaurant long before but i think that stopped some time ago ...


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 2, 2007)

wat would be the cost of items available there?


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe they'll have happy hours or something...>___<

Meh, well, even if they do build the place, I doubt I'll be going there. *Is a broke student*


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 7, 2007)

wow..... tats gr8....... but it will b nt affordable..... nyways wen it is goin to b started...


----------



## codred (Aug 9, 2007)

of course its not for us... its for celebs n biz tycoons... but yes we can try trespassing


----------



## lalam (Aug 10, 2007)

Though i'm not from mumbai i'm thinking maybe they'd charge u dollars i mean that currency equal to rupee......


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 17, 2007)

when the restaurant will be open in india any idea.


----------



## mustang (Aug 17, 2007)

wow thats Great,but it is very very expensive,everyone can't afford the facility of this restaurant,only rich people could feels & take the great adventure of it,
on the other side in last few years in Mumbai  very heavy rain falls,due to this how can they manage when the rain comes,that is 1 of the disadvantage or a drawback for it.


----------

